# Retirement Villages



## Fern (Jul 7, 2016)

Retirement villages have sprung up everywhere in Hastings, obviously they are very popular. I can't see myself ever wanting to be living in one all the same. Some say it's a place to stay while waiting for god, others wished they had of moved sooner. 
I know of some folk you have sold their house and moved into a village even though they are fit & able to look after themselves. 
Just the thought of being jammed in when I'm used to the wide open spaces makes me cringe.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm not that familiar with them, but we have owned our own home for the past 40 years and I couldn't see moving to a retirement community unless I was in need of care and not able to live independently.  I think I'd prefer to live among all age groups just as I've done all my life.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

I think I'll probably end up in one eventually, just not yet.  My uncle had to be dragged, kicking and screaming, into a senior living place.  Then, once he found out that the ratio was 85% women and 15% men, he had to be dragged _out_ kicking and screaming.  It was very hard to get him to agree to come out for holidays.....he was so afraid he was going to miss some fun.


----------



## Lon (Jul 7, 2016)

I have spent much time in NZ and know what Villages you are talking about, however the term Villages and Life Style Blocks would be foreign to most Yanks. Kia Ora


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not that familiar with them, but we have owned our own home for the past 40 years and I couldn't see moving to a retirement community unless I was in need of care and not able to live independently.  I think I'd prefer to live among all age groups just as I've done all my life.



I agree, although when something goes wrong, I often think how nice it would be just to call the landlord to fix it and not have to worry about it myself!


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 7, 2016)

For those wanting to go South ..."Belle Vista, Ar ." it's very nice and quite beautiful.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bella_Vista,_Arkansas


----------



## Fern (Jul 8, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I agree, although when something goes wrong, I often think how nice it would be just to call the landlord to fix it and not have to worry about it myself!


Yes that would be a bonus.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 8, 2016)

Retirement communities come in many flavors.  The one we lived in in Arizona was mostly private homes plus some townhouses and a few apartments.  30,000 seniors made it a town, except it was under county government.  This was an active community.
An old friend of ours, near here, lives in "assisted living", he has a small apartment with maid service and a communal dining.
We now own an apartment style condo in a complex of over 9,000 residents.  There are recreation centers and various social groups, golf for the golfers, the beach is a few miles away.  Our friends are our contemporaries in age, we are never regarded as "old fossils" to be ignored.
There are assisted living facilities in the area if and when they are needed.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 8, 2016)

I bought my first house almost 50 years ago.  I've worn out lord knows how many lawn mowers, edgers, hedge trimmers, etc., and I'm sick and tired of it.  And also tired of driving, so the idea of living where I didn't have to do lawn care or home repair or drive sounds pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Fern (Jul 9, 2016)

Retirement villages, New Zealand style. No doubting that everyone is catered for.
https://www.summerset.co.nz/hastings/


----------



## Manatee (Jul 10, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I bought my first house almost 50 years ago.  I've worn out lord knows how many lawn mowers, edgers, hedge trimmers, etc., and I'm sick and tired of it.  And also tired of driving, so the idea of living where I didn't have to do lawn care or home repair or drive sounds pretty darn good to me.



I gave away my lawn mower in 1987 and I haven't missed it yet.  That wasn't a retirement community, but it was a condo, nice place.


----------



## Carla (Jul 28, 2016)

I have heard good and bad. I guess it depends upon the arrangement and if rules are a condition of occupancy. I do think I need to begin thinking about another living arrangement as my home does require upkeep and I'm not sure I will be able or even want the responsibility as I get older. Need to explore my choices. They are constructing a lot of communities for seniors which begin with a townhome then if or when you require assisted living, you are moved into there. It continues into a nursing facility if that should be needed. That is, if I understand things correctly. Just not sure which way I'll go. Not ready to give up my freedom yet.


----------



## charlotta (Jul 28, 2016)

I went to Charlotte N. C. (where I have a daughter and fam).  I looked at 50+ places.  There are some really nice communities.  I think u need to be careful about
too much care bf needed.  Some places required that they have the right to check on your food in refridge and so on.  I also found that you can live in South Carolina
(suburbs of Charlotte) and it is cheaper than North Carolina .Here  I have a nice small 3 bedrm pd for garden home that taxes are very inexpensive ($395 a yr )where I am. I think I will stay put until I need long term care.  I do miss seeing my 4 yr old granddaughter and 7 yr old grandson though.  I have a very loving brother and sister 
that live here as well that we dine together often and my daughter and family come regularly from Charlotte.


----------

